
SpaceX will sell the cheapest internet - varunperla
https://www.notion.so/SpaceX-and-the-future-of-Internet-593af0bcc95d4e9bba705e45f0191eb1
======
wmf
Google Fi != Google Fiber.

Google Fiber doesn't spy on its customers because it's evil and the data isn't
worth that much. (Data is not the new oil.)

Starlink may be cheap but it will have very low capacity so its price per
capacity will be higher than wired providers.

~~~
varunperla
Thanks for correcting on the fibre part.

Google may the identify while collecting data through fibre but they will
still do it!

Starlink is just getting started, humans are bad at extrapolation. So, lets
give it sometime (5-8 years)

